
Windows is 'collapsing,' Gartner warns - naish
http://www.macworld.co.uk/business/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=20965
======
hunterjrj
This article is pure FUD. Sure adoption of Vista is slow, but so many mission-
critical applications are built for the Windows platform that businesses won't
be moving away from it any time soon. Not until there is a sane upgrade path
or they are finally forced to invest in something new (be it a rewrite, etc.),
which realistically could be decades for some.

The majority of home users still run some flavour of Windows, and likely don't
have a reason to upgrade and won't until there is a compelling reason to do
so. Processor speeds and RAM sizes are "good enough" for most users now, and
have been for the past couple of years.

Windows as a fashion is definitely passé, but it won't get thrown out like
your old Vaurnet T-Shirts and Bugle Boy jeans...

~~~
angstrom
Which is why they advocate a backward compatible virtualization module for
win32 compatibility. Either way, Microsoft has to take a more modular approach
if they're going to sustain backwards compatibility and continue innovating in
future OSs. The effort to remain backwards compatible has outstripped the
effort to innovate. Vista is the proof.

